# Best Bank



## thefez607 (May 26, 2014)

Does anyone have any comments, reviews, recommends re- banks in Portugal. Looking to move to the Algarve. bank in UK with santander, would appreciate any experiences with Santandertotti bank. Also Millenium bank, do they have branches? Is a branch necessary or can you do everything on-line.
thanks:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Both have an extensive branch structure, both offer free transfers UK to Portugal, sometimes you need a branch really depends on what it is you reguire, for me Millennium slightly ahead as on-line has a good English option, yes you can do just about everything online


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have an account with both.

We opened the Millennium account in the UK (London, at the branch) I am not sure if Santander Totta offer the same facility... why not give them a call in the uk and ask.

I use SANTANDER to SANTANDER TOTTA to transfer money across to PT


----------



## thefez607 (May 26, 2014)

thanks


----------

